# UAE national day - Dubai



## Mohammad Almarri

Hi all

I'd like to show you some captures from the UAE national day wich is 2-Dec

Photos was taken in Dubai - Burj Khalifa downtown

Hope you like it




*




*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 
An local actor called " Ahmad Aljasmi "



*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 
General : Khamis Bin Mezina from Dubai Police


*



*​ 
 HH. Sheikh Maktoom Bin Mohammad Bin Rashid the veep of Dubai ruler
*



*​ 
 HH. Sheikh Mansour Bin Mohammad the son of Dubai ruler
*



*​ 
HH. Sheikh Hamdan Bin Mohammad the Dauphine of Dubai

*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​ 
 My freindz ( Abdulla Bugaish - Mohammad Saif )




Hope you like the photos


----------



## PushingTin

very nice pics, thanks for sharing. I missed the event, so it is nice to see what i missed out on


----------



## gsgary

These are the best you have posted so far, lovely rich colours, i was there in 2000 around March for the shopping festival


----------

